# Research chems: Buy two get one FREE sale - SERMS, AI's, T4 ect ect



## TwisT (Mar 29, 2011)

We are now running a buy two get one free sale on these chems at EP:
*
**Clomiphene Exemestane Finasteride Letrozole Rimonabant Sildenafil citrate T4 Tadalafil Tamoxifen Toremifene
*
Visit today: PurchasePeptides.com


----------



## hill450 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kickass! I was just getting ready to order these...glad I didn't yet. I'll go through your link too bro! 

Thanks!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 29, 2011)

hill450 said:


> Kickass! I was just getting ready to order these...glad I didn't yet. I'll go through your link too bro!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love when you guys have this sale will be stocking up soon.  Any idea how long it is going to last twist?


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 29, 2011)

Itll end saturday at noon est


Extreme Peptide


----------



## nomnom (Mar 29, 2011)

awesome sale!  whats the eta on exemestane being back in stock??
*
*


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 29, 2011)

Next weekend. 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## TwisT (Mar 30, 2011)

bump!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 30, 2011)

Great spot cheap prices!!


----------



## Ravager (Mar 30, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Great spot cheap prices!!



Absolutely. Hope your not all wiped out Friday!


----------



## james-27 (Mar 30, 2011)

Your site says both Exemestane and Clomiphene are out of stock. Any idea when they will be instock? Before saturday I hope?


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 30, 2011)

Wont be till after the sale is over. Sorry 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## ZECH (Mar 30, 2011)

Can we buy now for out of stock items and wait for it to be shipped?


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 31, 2011)

Its our policy not to sell anything thats not in stock. Sorry about that but too many things can gi wrong taking money for something we cant put our hands on. 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## ZECH (Mar 31, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> Its our policy not to sell anything thats not in stock. Sorry about that but too many things can gi wrong taking money for something we cant put our hands on.
> 
> 
> Extreme Peptide



Totally understand. Wanted several bottles of aromasin. 
Just make sure you run this sale again when it gets in!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 31, 2011)

dg806 said:


> Totally understand. Wanted several bottles of aromasin.
> Just make sure you run this sale again when it gets in!



We run sales all the time DG, wont be a problem 

-T


----------

